# now heres an s trap



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

ran across some really old plumbing the pedestal sink drain leaked this was an unusual design here are a few pictures of what was there and what I did to repair it
the owner didn't want to open the floor to replace the existing 1 1/2 inch s trap so we found a mission coupling to fit the drain opening in the sink was very unusual the rod to lift the pop up is in the china itself wish I had a better picture the drain was 2 separate pieces I used a closet spud and a few adapters not the prettiest 
get a load of that s trap! if only the price of scrap brass was higher


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You went above and beyond to fix that old sink...

Nice call on the spud to make up that connection...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> You went above and beyond to fix that old sink...
> 
> Nice call on the spud to make up that connection...


You got that right........


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I will definitely agree, that is going the extra mile to save an old pedestal sink.
I live in an area with early 20th century houses, and I run into quite a few like this. I 
love the porcelain lever on the spout to turn and stop it up. I have had to get creative as well. Just curious how you got the strainer attached to the spud ? I am assuming it is an 1 1/2 spud because the old pedestals of that vintage had those big 1 1/2 threaded strainers in them. I have seen them where the actually were like a tub waste and overflow drain, where the strainer went into a elbow shoe, then attached to a vertical tee. Then down into the trap. I try to save them as well, it is seriously like a piece of history. Some guys I run into say " Why do you waste your time on it, just sell them a new sink ?" A new pedestal would never look right in an old cast tub with both ends that curve around, with know wall petitions on either end. The tub vale on the long wall, with a tail piece coming out of the strainer that is about 24"long to the lead trap ! With a wall hung tank with a flush ell to the bowl ! I still have a customer or two that have the tank for the toilet 6' up the wall, with a long pull chain. There is just something about being able to put those fixtures back in working condition again !!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Did you install another S trap is what I want to know.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> Did you install another S trap is what I want to know.




So why wouldn't you install something similar to what has worked fine for over 75 years??? 

So..What would you have him do.. tear a hole through the wall and run a vent out the roof to bring that antique up to code???

That is probably what someone that works for a huge commission company would insist on doing...... sell, sell, sell

? A p trap and an auto air vent all crammed behind that pedistle lavatory would also probably not fit either....

A simple S trap will work fine for another 75 years and I would insist on
a Chrome one over a white pvc one to make it match better

I think you good job saving that museum piece


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I knew someone would ask

http://dearborn.oatey.com/apps/catalog/showskus.asp?ctg=71&subctg=0&prodgrpid=527


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I knew someone would ask
> 
> http://dearborn.oatey.com/apps/catalog/showskus.asp?ctg=71&subctg=0&prodgrpid=527


I love it when Plumbing Inspectors have some product information to share...

They always have "The Good Stuff.":thumbup:


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*s trap*

my original thought was to use an 1 1/2 flanged tailpiece and an 1 1/2 chrome s trap couldn't get it to work as the center to center measurement was about 5 1/2 inches 1 1/4 s trap helped a little even then was tight and could only rotate the j bend so far also tried using an 1 1/4 tailpiece with an 1 1/2 x 1 1/4 sj washer I really would have preferred all chrome 
I added a few pictures of the tub
I never saw a tub drain like this before
and just when you think all the old stuff is gone!
owner didn't want to take a chance on someone using the tub drain so we capped the 3/4 lines 
that drain goes out the back of the tub no brass all cast in porcelain


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

kiddplum said:


> my original thought was to use an 1 1/2 flanged tailpiece and an 1 1/2 chrome s trap couldn't get it to work as the center to center measurement was about 5 1/2 inches 1 1/4 s trap helped a little even then was tight and could only rotate the j bend so far also tried using an 1 1/4 tailpiece with an 1 1/2 x 1 1/4 sj washer I really would have preferred all chrome I added a few pictures of the tub I never saw a tub drain like this before and just when you think all the old stuff is gone! owner didn't want to take a chance on someone using the tub drain so we capped the 3/4 lines that drain goes out the back of the tub no brass all cast in porcelain


It's an old bi-transit waste, note the tub fill below the water line. Eek


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

See a lot of the old "Standing Waste" drains here... (That's another name)

A good many are inside the wall with a actuator rod going up to a 3rd knob on the mixing valve and it is an integral part of the valve...

Usually there is a 2nd mixer just for the shower...

For you guys that don't know what you are doing with one, go lightly...
Your screw up on the repair might be an entire bathroom remodel...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I've converted the tubs with a legal valve and installing an overflow where the tub fill is, but yes it was a gut job


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> I knew someone would ask
> 
> http://dearborn.oatey.com/apps/catalog/showskus.asp?ctg=71&subctg=0&prodgrpid=527


Oh my goodness. I have a long time customer that needs a trap like that. Time to schedule a return trip there. He needs some jetting anyway.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I love it when Plumbing Inspectors have some product information to share... They always have "The Good Stuff.":thumbup:


I'm not just s pretty face ya know


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I worked on one just like that tub, one time about 20 years ago. Had to take the strainer that was sealed to the porcelain by way of plaster and a type of bracket (which was broken) that locked it up against the tub. I was able to get creative and make it work. I really do not even remember how I did it. I also remember they did not want to remove the tile on the floor, due to the history and it was in great shape. So the floor was not opened up very much, and I had to replace the lead trap, because it was done. Wound up putting a copper trap in and soldering a piece of 1 1/2" DWV into the lead waste that I had to use a tool that had been in my shop for over the 15 years I was there at the time. My shop had started in 1933. The tool looked like a toy wooden top. For you younger guys, a top was a toy we used to wind a string around it and throw the top on to the floor, while holding onto the end of the string. The top would spin for a minute.(Sorry, started to go back in time for a sec). I think there was a name for it, like swedge tool. It was to spread the lead pipe enough to slide the copper into it. Then solder it, with out melting away the lead. The homeowners were ecstatic. I was amazed it worked and did not leak.. That was the one and only time I ever had seen a tub like that. I believe as said before, a major amount of today's plumbers would not touch it and tell the home owners there is nothing that could be done. It would have been a sin to gut a piece of history such as that !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Years ago I briefly worked at a shop that had "Technicians" and one of them sent to a drain cleaning call tried muscling the tube somewhat and broke a threaded tube between the mixing valve and the assembly which clamped onto the tube for the spout...

This threaded tube was not a nipple and was integral to this assembly. The manufacturer was out of stock since sometime before World War II and there was a broken pipe between the mixer and the spout assembly which our guy had done...

Now faced with a no proper part available, and the company not quite ready to remodel a customer's bathroom it was time to play MacGyver...

I found a short heavy duty truck cooling hose id which matched the od of the broken pipe slipping it in and clamping it. The assembly is quite rigidly held in place and is only low pressure to the tub spout below, the heavy duty canvas reinforced rubber hose should last for years to come in that application...

I'm not proud of it...
But the choice was either that or gut and remodel the bathroom...

We know which wasn't going to happen...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm not just s pretty face ya know



We are all legends in our own minds............:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Notice the radius on the escutcheons. They really don't make 'em like they used to.
I trimmed an old clawfoot tub with the holes drilled on the rim like this one. Unfortunately, the escutcheons on the rebuilt faucet and drain weren't curved and their sides stood up from the tub which made a negative impression, on me at least.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a neat old tub. I think they still make those curved escutcheons. Installed a rolled rim tub a few years ago that had curved escutcheons for the faucet. I just don't know if they came with the faucet or the tub. Don't remember the faucet brand.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm not just s pretty face ya know


You're alright for a damn inspector


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

For those of you that deal with a bunch of older homes and plumbing, this www.deabath.com site has a bunch of antique plumbing items, like those curved escutcheons.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

chonkie said:


> For those of you that deal with a bunch of older homes and plumbing, this www.deabath.com site has a bunch of antique plumbing items, like those curved escutcheons.


One of my favorite items DEA sells is a Victorian style toilet that is 1.28 compliant. I made a customer very happy with one of those.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Pick isn't showing up for me, but they do have a lot of neat old stuff. I particularly like the birdcage shower they have, but damn it's expensive, $19k.


----------

